# I need to find someone



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I wonder if anyone here can help me find someone. Perhaps one of you in the legal profession knows an investigator, or perhaps one of you has investigative experience yourself.

I'm trying to find someone and the only information I have for the person is over three decades old. However, the person had been in the military as well as having a civilian government job.

I don't want to pick a private investigator out of the phone book mainly because I can't afford one. With the government and military history I'm hoping it should be pretty easy to dig up a current address, for someone that knows how. If you are able to assist me with this, send me a PM and I'll send you the name and other information.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

It's not me is it? If so, save your money; I'm up in a tree in a forest far away.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

1) Using a free background check program located on google (or smartphone), plug in name, get a list of people. 
2) Based on date of birth narrow it down (this will give you an approximate age). 
3) From there you can see address history to confirm if it's the same guy (you would have shared cities & years I assume).
4) Use the most recent address and call 411 for phone number/address. Can also use white pages online (may as well try this first in the last city you knew of him being).


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> It's not me is it? If so, save your money; I'm up in a tree in a forest far away.












I found you!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> PM me, I've got UN, Nato, EU, govt and Police contacts in Sweden and the UK. I might be able to dig something up for you, even if he is a USC.


Question: Can you help me dispose of some bodi....um, I mean some large bags of garbage?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Question: Can you help me dispose of some bodi....um, I mean some large bags of garbage?


I provide that service (for a fee) on this side of the pond.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Yes, usual fee 125 Grand. PM me the details. I'll send you my bank acct number, as soon as the money is in, I'll have a team ready to go. Wet job or Cold job? Where's the bag?


125 grand!!!! Apatheticviews said he could do it for $20.00 and a pack of slim jims!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> 125 grand!!!! Apatheticviews said he could do it for $20.00 and a pack of slim jims!


Yes, but he's joking.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

JJR, any luck on that first lead I sent you?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Yes, but he's joking.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> 125 grand!!!! Apatheticviews said he could do it for $20.00 and a pack of slim jims!


I wouldn't make Slim Jims of the fellow unless I bumped him off myself. You don't know how long they've been dead otherwise.

You don't buy dead lobsters or open clams after all, do you??


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Yes, but he's joking.


Only about the price. EoD and I are very competitive on our regular pricing. It's nice having the ability to sub-"contract" as needed.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Indeed, suffice to say, in mid 82 after the Falklands War and as my RAF regt service was coming to an end I turned down several jobs with "companies" in South Africa. But I still went into the security service anyway.
> Still doing govt service today, but for the Swedish Ministry of Defence. You might remember some photos I posted a while ago, you don't think they just let any old office administrator run around with weapons like that do you?
> You see, you never REALLY know who you're talking to on the internet!


/nod.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Certain posts now removed, so that they don't get picked up by Echelon, GCHQ, or the Swedish Säpo and SSI. 

I've always been paranoid but that means I'm also extremely careful. So I never use trigger words like Al Qaida, vomb, airport, airline, Allah together  ..opps.....

Hello Echelon, only joking. Please stick your usual tag on this post when you've read it, so I can see you've read it. I promise never to reveal your tags to anyone as I am still covered by OSA 11. I never signed 89.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I've had fairly good success finding people from 30, 40, even 50 years ago from simply using the various resources available on the internet, such as the aforementioned Google that someone else brought up. I've also used Classmates and LinkedIn. These sites will usually provide links to other, usually pay, sites and I've used one of them for one successful search; but I don't remember which one. Perhaps it was My Life or something like that.

The most difficult people to find are those with extremely common names like John Smith. A few years ago I tried to find an old Navy buddy from Texas. Do you have any idea how many guys named Juan Sanchez there are in Texas? :icon_smile_big:

Woman are also difficult to find because they change their names. I've found Classmates to be a good resource for women because they list them by both maiden name and current name. I was able to find one woman that I hadn't seen in almost 40 years by searching for her maiden name on Google. After going through many pages of hits I found an obituary for her mother which named her with her new name and also the city where she now lives and the name of her husband.

Another good resource is Facebook, although it can get frustrating because it will often return dozens of people and many of them block their info unless you are a Facebook friend.

You said that the person was in the military. I don't know if they still do it, but at one time the Dept. of Veterans Affairs (VA) would help you if they had an address for the person. What you did was seal a letter to the person in question in an envelope and mail it in another envelope to VA with a letter asking VA to forward this to that person if they could. If the person was in receipt of benefits from VA, they would forward your letter to that person's current address. VA would not give you the address though. I don't know if VA still does this or not.

Cruiser


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

_Only a fool goes looking for the wind that blew across his heart strings long ago._ 
-- Steven Vincent Benet

Just a hunch. (I know about these things.)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

JJ, check your PM.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

If you really want to find someone, it does not cost much if you have good info, even if old. That assumes they are not actively hiding. What you need is a name, family member names, old addresses and the short cut is a social security number.
You don't need all of the info but the more you have the easier it is to narrow the person down from duplicate names. Fore example there are 8 of me in the USA using the same first and last names. The trick is to find the right person to save false alarms. You can start with the internet searches then try phone books, and last try professional people searches (about 40 bucks)
I will tell you that it is usually not worth the effort to find people. They move on with their lives and other than a nice phone call to catch up with what is going on they will not be interested in resuming any relationship. They could also resent your searching them out.
It can be done but I suggest you not even bother.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Country Irish said:


> I will tell you that it is usually not worth the effort to find people. They move on with their lives and other than a nice phone call to catch up with what is going on they will not be interested in resuming any relationship. They could also resent your searching them out.
> It can be done but I suggest you not even bother.


This is not an old army buddy, there is no old relationship to resume, although the person is related to me, which is the main reason I'm trying to find the person.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

How are your enquiries coming?

You're welcome for all those enquiries I made for you but I've drawn a blank on all of them now. Including the 2 people on facebook who went to the same high school.


----------

